# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 01/2/2019

## Kris

Many years have passed since the war against the evils of the universe has begun, but due to each faction now beginning to use much more powerful technology than before, Lotus has become concerned and contacted every Tenno in the universe telling them that the enemy is far too dangerous to deal with alone and that they need to stand together and find a colony of Tenno and Warframes called the Forgotten in order to give a chance to fight back. 

Warframe: Return of The Forgotten

----------

